# angled soffit



## headache (Jul 4, 2008)

hello, need your help , on my house the soffit is plywoood with alum. vents every 8 ' , i would like to replace with alum. or vinyl , problem is rafters are at 10/12 pitch , this is the way soffit is ran also ,because if you try to box them in there is no room for window or door trim. my question is can i run new soffit at this angle (alum. or vinyl) ? hope you can understand my question , i'm confused & i wrote it. thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I understood your scenario well enough.

Yes, you can have the Aluminum Soffit panels run parallel to the existing soffit panels.

I would cut away the middle 80% of the existing plywood, making sure that the remaining 10% on each side is securely fastened and then install a 100% vented aluminum soffit panel to allow additional fresh air intake ventilation into the attic structure.

Vented panels cost the exact same price as the solid, unvented panels, so thake advantage of this opportunity now and do it right.

More than 90% of all homes have inadequate ventilation and usually are even shorter of the requirements, when it comes to the intake aspect.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

ED is correct on all,except vinyl is the material of choice today


----------



## headache (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for advice, i like the look of the boxed in soffit , not sure if i could acheive this by maybe cuting rafter tails off a few inches raiseing the height to miss trim , please comment . thanks, jim


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes you could, as long as you get the plane above the window trim.

Ed


----------



## Mudduck33 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Ed or others, when installing the angled soffit that Headache asked about, do you use a special J channel? If not, how do you get it to bed open to accept the soffit sheets when it is at such an angle to the direction you want the soffit to run?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I usually use double j or cut and bend a piece of j to match.Cut the top and bottom of the flange on the j to fit.


----------

